# Is this skincancer?



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just noticed this under the fur of one of my females:










Is it skincancer? If yes, is it hereditary?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, and I think so.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

what kind of cancer is that? ive never come across one that looks like that :|


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's skin cancer. I have 2 mice with the exact same thing. They are brother and sister, and I've been meaning to alert the breeder, but cannot seem to get in touch with them. :|


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

eeesh. i guess theres no point trying to cure that then


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You can actually remove them very easily, but honestly, there's no need to. It shouldn't hurt the mouse, unless it grows GIGANTIC, which I don't think will happen. Mine have had theirs for almost 1 year, and haven't had them grow any larger than in the photo.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, i thought so too, gerbils can have the same strange looking tumours.

Does anyone now for sure wether that type of cancer is hereditary? Zita might be preggers so i really need to know if the babies will be fine or if they can risk having cancer too.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I -know- it is in humans, and from my experience with it, it is hereditary in mice. But it's not hereditary as in 'the babies WILL have skin cancer' it's only a slightly higher risk of it, in the babies.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Rhasputin


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Mice can get `skin tags` and I know a few people who rescued some mice who had these. It`s basically keeping an eye on them and consulting your vet if they cause any issues or grow bigger or strart to spread, or appear in an area of the body that causes the mouse irritation or discomfort. Otherwise, they should be left alone. They should`nt cause any real harm unless they become infected or more start to appear on the body. I would`nt breed from her though as it could be hereditory.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

It was on tv last night where they tied off the blood supply with cord on skin tags on humans and they just drop off.Are these the same kind of thing? there just mostly unsightly there not harmfull.With cancer there can be a lump normally if it changes colour, or the mass divides gets bigger or bleeds its best to get it checked out to be honest.skin cancer is normally a small mole or blemish.Like I said if the lump changes in any way get it checked.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, you can remove them like that. My mice have actually chewed one off before. :|


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I saw that too geordie (channel four!) but I doubt it should be done on mice as they might feel the tightness of the cord and might start scratching at it and cause infection. A vet would advise on this I suppose, but I would leave it alone otherwise. They should`nt bother the mouse really unless more appear in placed like the eyelids or body parts where they can chew at them.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've seen this a few times and it never really got much bigger than it was when I first saw it.


----------

